# Saw this sign today



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Pi$$ed myself today when I saw this sign!




TOILETS CLOSED!


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

seamusog said:


> Pi$$ed myself today when I saw this sign!
> 
> TOILETS CLOSED!


 It made me laugh anyways.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It was worse for me - I cr*pped myself!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

You must have been in Manchester.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

On a roll here, and since no one has pressed the button on me,,,,, yet, here goes for sport.

Two middle eastern mothers are sitting in a cafe chatting over a plate of tabouli and a pint of goats milk.

The older of the two pulls a bag out of her purse and starts flipping through photo's, they start reminiscing.

"This is my oldest son mudjibar, he would have been 24 now." says the mother.
" Yes I remember him as a baby" says the other mother cheerfully"
"He's a martyr now though," the mother confides.
Oh dear, so sad" says the other.

"And this is my second son Khalid, he would have been 21"says the mother
"OH I remember him," says the other happily.
"He had such curly hair when he was born".
" He's a martyr too" says the mother quietly.
" Oh gracious me" says the other.

" And this is my third son, my baby, my beautiful Ahmed, he would have been 18" she whispers.
" Yes" says the friend enthusiastically, "I remember when he first started school"
" He's a martyr also " says the mother with tears in her eyes.
after a pause and a deep sigh, the other mother looks wistfully at the photo's, and, searching for the right words says,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






"They blow up so fast, don't they?"
seamus.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*saw this sign*

brilliant, the one about the muslems , all muslems are not terrorists
but all terrorists are muslems , strange eh ?.
GEOMAR


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i was about to complain tongue in cheek, on behalf of incontinent people, but i think you'll get enough serious crap so i won't bother


----------

